# Scratch meeeee... right.... here! :)



## Wax Munky (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,
Some if not most of you use Etsy..
I came across this web addy today,and thought some of you might be able to use these to promote your products for future sales.
They do offer some great ideas for there product.. Who knows maybe a "Thank you" card with a % off sticker,just might get you that repeat buisness.

http://www.easyscratchoffs.com/


Munky.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 26, 2008)

THANKS!!!  I just placed an order!


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

That's really neat! I bookmarked the page... What a cool addition to a business card!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2008)

I have used those in the past. They are fun!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 27, 2008)

how fun I just ordered some!  hope it helps getting biz!


----------



## pink-north (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I must try those.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got mine today!  They're so cool AND with the order I got a business card from them with a scratch off thingy.  I scratched it and it has a code for 10% off my next order!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok got mine yesterday.  I am pretty excited about adding these.

Are you all going to write the prize under the scratch off or what???  I can't decide


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*bangs head on desk*


duh..... i was wondering how they worked and how you got them exactly as you wanted........

must have been having a blond moment.....


I think i just might place an order, if they don't work for sales, they sure as heck will work with my kids !!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 1, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> *bangs head on desk*
> 
> 
> duh..... i was wondering how they worked and how you got them exactly as you wanted........
> ...



Thats ok faity, I was wondering that myself, until I got them


----------



## Wax Munky (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys got those really quick!  

I hope all of you make a whole lotta money!!!!!!!!

Munky.   8) 

P.s.    Next poll.... Profits earned using scratchies.  LOL!!!
Sometimes I just crack myself up!!  8)  8)


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

I printed up business cards w/ 3 circles at the bottom. The instructions were to scratch off only 2 spots & if those 2 spots matched you won that prize/discount. Of course, all 3 circles had the same thing printed under them. I think it was a free 1oz body mist w/ your next order. So every card was a winner & people reordered just to get the free mist! You applied the scratch off thingy like a sticker.


----------

